# LF: Live blackworms FOUND SOME



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I need some live blackworms for my baby marble motor he's stopped eating  I talked to charles from Canadian aquatics already and he wont be getting more until thursday and I don't really want the ray to wait that long.

Jason
604-518-0206


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Jason, i know a guy in richmond may have for regular sale, give me a pm and i will reply with his contact info then you can contact him and confirm it on Monday.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

There's a procedure keeping the live blackworms alive and much easier using those FDBW........in the market now there are two versions of those FDBW available in Canada.......Aust FDBW (Freeze Dried) & the US FDBW (Flash Dried).......two methods in making them.......correct me if I'm wrong............try both of them and decide which one suit you best and post the results in the forum.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I use freeze dried blackworm cubes for my discus but the ray is not interedsted. I dont think he knows what they are so i want to find some live ones.



seanyuki said:


> There's a procedure keeping the live blackworms alive and much easier using those FDBW........in the market now there are two versions of those FDBW available in Canada.......Aust FDBW (Freeze Dried) & the US FDBW (Flash Dried).......two methods in making them.......correct me if I'm wrong............try both of them and decide which one suit you best and post the results in the forum.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

still looking to get some today.

BUMP


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as I know, the only stores/people that carry lbw are Charles, Pat(mykiss), Fraser Aquarium, Fantasy Aquatics and King Ed

For a price, Dan might ship to you via fed ex too. He is a sponsor on here


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea king ed's doesn't sell them, fraser aquariums is all out, charles is all out too I'm still trying to get ahold of fantasy aquatics to see


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

in a pinch use dew worms my rays have never ever refused a dew worm ever hahaha. i do know a number of a guy that can get you some but hes in surrey if interested


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im assuming its wild caught? i wont ever get another wild unless its trained on shrimp or smelt because its so hard to train off worms in my experience


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have a compost pile, the smallest red worms may work. Both the red worms and black worms are annelids, and as far as your rays are concerned, probably makes no difference what they get as long as its small enough


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Red worms are ok but youll have to gather a ton I used to have them in my compost growing but id have to catch like 50 for a good meal


----------

